# Error Type: <br> (0x80004005) <br> Unspecified error <br> /1stsite/AddSheet.asp, line



## Urgent (Aug 11, 2004)

Error Type:
(0x80004005)
Unspecified error 
/1stsite/AddSheet.asp, line 29 :down: 

What does this error message mean?  
Here is line 29:
objRS.Open "Names", objConn, adOpen, adLock, adCmdTable  

My values are defined as so:

Dim adOpen, adLock, adCmdTable, objConn, objRS

adOpen = 0
adLock = 1
adCmdTable = 2

set objRS = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Recordset")
set objConn = server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
objConn.Open "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;"&_
"Data Source=C:\MYDB.mdb;"&_
"Persist Security Info=False"

The table exists, database defined by objConn also exists, and I have exhaused my own diagnostic skills, can anyone help?


----------



## Urgent (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok, Ive realised what it was, some of my labels were defined under the same name as default ASP variables, therefore it was throwing a wobbly at having 2 labels of the same name denoting different functions, I have now renamed everything to have a unique name and it is now co-operating. I hape someone else finds this useful


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

i was just about to tell you that 0x80004005 is an error in an adodb or odbc connection object, and usually occurs when the the login ID for IIS, [iuser_NT], doesnt have sufficient privileges to access/modify a database...


----------



## chrisr (Aug 25, 2004)

I have had the same problem and have spent many many hours now tring to figure it out. One minute it will work, then the next request it wont, and then it wont for about 3 mins, then it will for 1 request, then not again for about another 3 mins!! How frustrating!?!!?! From what i have researched, i can now get it to work correctly  . It seems under this driver, if you dont specify a password, you could be liable to receive 'unspecified errors' intermittently!. What i found was the best solution was to just put a dummy password in the connection string (that is if you mdb does niot have a password).

Example:

adoCon.Open "DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver(*.mdb)};DATA SOURCE=mydsn;uid=;pwd=cfgdf;" 'dummy password, just to satisfy a MS BUG!!!

Maybe this is a bug, maybe it isnt, what i do know is, is that its a real pain in the @$$!  

I hope this helps somone who has the same problem so that they dont spend hours on it like i did!

Have fun and happy programming!


----------

